# Canberra coastal this weekend



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Saturday's forecast predicts a cloudy day with 7-10 knots of wind at Bateman's Bay, and a 60% chance of rain. Not your most comfortable of conditions, but I've decided to get amongst it anyway. Planning to launch either at Maloney's or a bit further north at Durras/Depot Beach, and drift around flicking plastics, dragging a squid jig, and maybe having a spearfish from the yak in the arvo. Anyone interested in coming along send me a PM and I'll finalise the launch site and time tomorrow


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dang, have a great trip dude...

I will be down at Batemans Bay on Sunday but wont be fishing unfortunately...


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im out too mate unfortunately, stuck here this weekend. Hopefully we can get another trip happening soon though 8)


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm actually thinking about heading up to Eucumbene tomorrow Squidder, but if I do head down to the Bay I'll give you a shout.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The forecast for Saturday hasn't changed substantially, 5 knots ENE at 9am, increasing to 10 knots ENE by 3pm, with a 50% chance of rain.

I'm planning to start the day at Maloney's, hopefully launching before 7am and flicking plastics around the point. I'll probably hit the take away for a hamburger deluxe lunch  then either fish or spear at Maloney's again in the arvo. Itchy, if you change your mind it'd be good to have you along, otherwise best of luck at Eucumbene! If you decide to hit Jindy as well I read a report of big (6kg) ex-brood stock Atlantics taking trolled jointed minnows last week.


----------

